# Linamar fined 100K after arc flash burns worker



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder how the electrician is doing?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I wonder how the electrician is doing?


I don't know. I also wonder how much of the "25% victim fine surcharge credited to a provincial government fund to assist victims of crime" went to assist the worker with medical bills, lost wages, etc.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I hope he gets better and is able to return to work. Test test and test again. Always treat it as hot until verified. Never trust anyone else but yourself and if needed always use PPE.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Hopefully the electrician is able to recover. The only good thing that comes from something like this is the finally the work place will buy the proper PPE.


----------

